# Starcraft 2 and ATI RadeonTM HD 3000 integrated graphics



## superstephen (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry for the double post i didn't realize the last one actually posted cause my browser crashed and I couldn't find it when i reopened the site


I'm buying a new computer for starcraft 2. The one im thinking of now has decent specs except I'm not quite sure how its graphics are. It has the ATI RadeonTM HD 3000 integrated graphics. I've looked this up and I know its not great but i'm wondering if it could run starcraft 2 with a decent picture. The link to the computer I'm thinking of is below.

http://www.staples.com/HP-Pavilion-...roduct_905574?cmArea=SC3:CG71:DP4119:CL161746

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## spynoodle (Nov 20, 2010)

That's probably not starcraft-ready. By "Radeon HD 3000 series," I'm guessing they mean the lowest-perf card in the 3000 series, which isn't gonna really get you anywhere.


----------



## Sothe (Nov 21, 2010)

you might be able to play it on low graphics setting, but if you are buying it just for starcraft 2 don't get it.


----------



## vladislav (Nov 21, 2010)

i think on lowest settings it will play fine...anything more then that might be bad.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 22, 2010)

minimum system requirements are a 6600gt. Your chances of playing it, even at lowest settings, are slim to none. It will probably play it, but at 10- fps peak if you are lucky, which, by just about anyone's standards, is unplayable. It will be like a slideshow, rather than a game.

$440, assuming you only need the desktop, is plenty enough to build a system much, much better than the one you posted, that will play SC2 no problems. There are posts here describing how to build a computer, so knowledge isn't needed, it can be acquired from posts here, and we can help to list the best possible parts if you are willing to do it


----------

